# More pendants



## duncsuss (May 9, 2016)

I played with the Joyner pendant jig some more over the weekend, it's fun to have projects that are quick and use up pieces that would otherwise just pile up in a box till they get thrown out.

Some boxelder burl, some flame boxelder, some cherry burl (possibly), and some birdseye maple ... finished all of them with George's Clubhouse Wax, then buffed with carnauba wax (on a wheel).
















(sorry about the huge pix when I first uploaded them ...)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2016)

Those are cool. What's the jig look like?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Those are cool. What's the jig look like?



Plenty of pix on Ruth Niles site -- LINK

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Plenty of pix on Ruth Niles site -- LINK



Wow I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Sprung (May 9, 2016)

Pics aren't showing up, but I just saw them all on Facebook anyways. Nice work, Duncan.

Also, your post reminded me that I forgot to get pics of the pendant I finished up last night. Too late now - it's already in the mail...

Also, how do you like the jig? I've been thinking about eventually getting one - right now I'm using a waste block on my bottle stopper chuck, some super sticky double sided tape, and positioning it by eyeball as needed. It works, but the jig might make it it better and open up more design possibilities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Wow I wasn't expecting that.


Have you clicked through to the gallery of items made by her customers? Some very classy pieces.


----------



## Schroedc (May 9, 2016)

Yep, this has made up my mind. I have to have one. Those are great!!!


----------



## duncsuss (May 9, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Pics aren't showing up, but I just saw them all on Facebook anyways. Nice work, Duncan.
> 
> Also, your post reminded me that I forgot to get pics of the pendant I finished up last night. Too late now - it's already in the mail...
> 
> Also, how do you like the jig? I've been thinking about eventually getting one - right now I'm using a waste block on my bottle stopper chuck, some super sticky double sided tape, and positioning it by eyeball as needed. It works, but the jig might make it it better and open up more design possibilities.



Thanks! You might have clicked just as I was replacing the original (humungous) pix with some sensible sized ones, I think they are up there now.

I like it a lot. Being able to leave the axis-offset amount set and independently rotate the workpiece (24 index positions) is good -- I know I wouldn't be able to keep that steady just using a waste block.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 9, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Yep, this has made up my mind. I have to have one. Those are great!!!


Mention my name and you'll get the exact same deal as everyone else

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (May 9, 2016)

Ok, one of these jigs is now officially on my list! (Going to have to wait a bit though - got other things higher on the list right now.)


----------



## duncsuss (May 9, 2016)

@Schroedc and @Sprung -- if I had known in advance, I would have bought the an extra indexing plate. That way I could have one set up with a flat waste block and the other set up with a recessed waste block, instead I have to face-off the block if things change size.

After watching the video of @TimR demonstrating at his turning club, I now use hot-melt glue to stick the workpiece onto the waste block -- much better than the double-sided tape I used at first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> After watching the video of @TimR demonstrating at his turning club....



Please link that video.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Please link that video.



Sure thing -- Ruth had linked to it from one of her pages, but I don't remember which one. Fortunately I had bookmarked it so I could find it later

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert (May 9, 2016)

I haven't actually used the jig yet - but I have it.

I do have the extra plate and I'm trying to sort out a system where I can remount centered. Not for doing patterns, but for steps between finishing. For example, when I did the curly maple one:

1. On the lathe for rounding and shaping
2. Off the lathe for black dye
3. On the lathe for sanding down
4. Off the lathe for second color and final finishing

I could see a back on the lathe step 5 for some of the higher grit sanding between coats but I did it by hand. I think a turn on the lathe may have let me end up with a better finish though.

At the moment I'm using a bail and not putting the cord/chain through the pendant itself, but once I run out of those I can see using the offset part of the jig for putting a nice hole in like you did in yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 9, 2016)

@duncsuss - so I'd just want to go with the deluxe kit to start with so I'd have two plates? I can see having them set up for different things.


----------



## duncsuss (May 9, 2016)

kweinert said:


> I do have the extra plate and I'm trying to sort out a system where I can remount centered


I think that's something that gets easier with practice -- the first few times I flipped the pieces around to do the second side, I was way off and had to try multiple times to get close enough. By the 4th or 5th pendant, I was pretty close.

(it probably helped that I'd marked a few concentric circles on the face of the waste block too )


----------



## duncsuss (May 9, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> @duncsuss - so I'd just want to go with the deluxe kit to start with so I'd have two plates? I can see having them set up for different things.


That's what I'd do. I didn't realize the added value of that second plate, and already had a draw bar, so I took the 'complete' rather than 'deluxe'. Next time I see Ruth at a symposium I'll get an extra plate.


----------



## TimR (May 9, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Sure thing -- Ruth had linked to it from one of her pages, but I don't remember which one. Fortunately I had bookmarked it so I could find it later


Definitely need to polish up my demo skills. This was a very impromptu demo, but fortunately I'd been making a bunch of pendants at the time. Uh...I think I said uh about uh a thousand times


----------



## duncsuss (May 9, 2016)

TimR said:


> I think I said uh about uh a thousand times


As one duhs when one is duhmonstrating 

It's a good introduction to the jig, Tim -- I found it very helpful and use several of the techniques you showed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 10, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

TimR said:


> Definitely need to polish up my demo skills. This was a very impromptu demo, but fortunately I'd been making a bunch of pendants at the time. Uh...I think I said uh about uh a thousand times



If I ever get the jig I will definitely watch it. I cannot watch a 45 minute video usually but if I get the jig I will chain myself to the chair and watch it lol. Thanks for making it.


----------

